# Nr Weston Super Mare looking for person to share land.



## potto (23 February 2013)

I have the opportunity to rent a lovely bit of land with stables but need a sane, sensible honest and reasonable person who has good horse and land management skills to share with so that my horse is not on his own.

I want this to be a stable long term harmonious stress free horsey renting partnership so it would suit someone who lives in the same area, who is looking for excellent hacking with a nearby arena who perhaps does riding club, local hunting etc and would like to share horse care if required and is likely to own their horse for life as a family friend.

If you are interested in this type of arrangement Please feel free to message me with a bit of information about yourself and your horse, geldings generally preferred.

Thank you.


----------



## meesha (24 February 2013)

Bump...... can vouch for OP, I would jump at the chance if I didnt have my own place.

Good luck Potto


----------



## potto (25 February 2013)

Thank you Meesha 

Bump for anyone who may be looking.


----------



## meesha (25 February 2013)

Bumped again !


----------



## HumBugsey (26 February 2013)

Wish I had my own right now! Sounds ideal.


----------



## potto (26 February 2013)

Perfect time to buy


----------



## meesha (26 February 2013)

Got the chance today to see the OPs bit of land in question - it really is fantastic.......


----------



## potto (4 March 2013)

Still thinking this would be a really nice opportunity for someone local.... bit of well drained land. privacy, space, perfect amenities.. excellent hacking


----------



## potto (11 March 2013)

bumpity bumpity bump boing boing....


----------



## potto (16 March 2013)

bump


----------



## callyjones (29 April 2013)

Hi

I've not been on this site for some time and just decided to do a google search..

Are you still looking for someone to share?

I have two rescue ponies, 13.1 and 14.2 and need to somewhere else to stable them as the riding where we are isn't great.

Let me know if you are still looking and whereabouts the stables are located?


----------



## potto (2 May 2013)

Hi Cally jones,

Thank you for your reply to the thread, unfortunately two ponies would not fit the bill as the owners of the land would like only two horses on the ground in total.


----------



## Kelly Shail (27 January 2014)

Hi can you tell me bit more? 
Thanks kelly.


----------



## potto (29 January 2014)

Hi Kelly.  Thank you for the reply to this thread, gosh I posted quite a while ago, unfortunately or fortunately I have found a lovely person to share with at another venue but thank you for your interest x


----------

